# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Một số hãng camera an ninh tốt nhất 2021

## bientinhxa762

Camera an ninh Hà Nội và Camera an ninh Tp Hồ Chí Minh là hai nơi được lựa chọn và bán nhiều nhất. Tại đây cũng có nhiều cửa hàng, đơn vị cung cấp đa dạng các dòng *camera* chất lượng cao. Tuy nhiên, bạn nên tham khảo một số thương hiệu uy tín dưới đây:
*1**.** Camera KBVISION – thương hiệu Mỹ*
KBvision là một trong những loại camera an ninh quan sát cao cấp chất lượng cao. Hãng này có rất nhiều chủng loại khác nhau giá thành cũng khá mềm thích hợp với các gia đình Việt.*Có các dòng cụ thể là:*
· KA: Đây là dòng camera an ninh cao cấp sản xuất tại Mỹ. Nó được ưu tiên sử dụng tại sân bay, ngân hàng, tòa nhà chính phủ. Chất lượng giám sát cao, có tính bảo mật cao, đáp ứng tiêu chuẩn quốc tế.
· KH: *Camera KBvision* sản xuất tại Đài Loan. Chất lượng vẫn đảm bảo, thích hợp lắp camera ở nhà xưởng, trường học bệnh viện.
· KX: Dòng sản phẩm camera này sản xuất tại Trung Quốc được lựa chọn nhiều vì giá thành rẻ. Nếu chỉ để quan sát thông thường thì dòng KX cũng đủ đáp ứng nhu cầu.
Hiện nay, hãng không ngừng cải tiến, nâng cấp thêm công nghệ ghi nhớ hình ảnh mang lại chất lượng tuyệt đối nhất.
*2**.** Camera Hikvision*
*Camera Hikvision* Digital Technology đã có hơn 15 năm hình thành và phát triển. Nó đã đạt được thành tựu đáng kể, nhất là được sử dụng rộng rãi toàn cầu. Có hệ thống chi nhánh ở các nước lớn là Hoa Kỳ, Hà Lan, Ý và Dubai; liên doanh ở Ấn Độ và Nga, cũng như một trung tâm bảo dưỡng ở Hồng Kông.Ưu điểm của dòng này là hình ảnh sắc nét, chế độ hình ảnh HD 720P và Full HD 1080P. Tích hợp công nghệ hồng ngoại thông minh, tự điều chỉnh ảnh sáng, bật hồng ngoại khi đêm xuống, thông báo trộm và chống trộm qua điện thoại. Gam màu trắng đen sắc nét. Ngoài ra còn có công nghệ đèn ARRAY LED, cho mức độ phù hợp kéo dài tuổi thọ cho camera giám sát an ninh thông minh.
Các dòng camera an ninh của hãng Camera Hikvision có dây cao cấp chống va đập, chịu được thời tiết bên ngoài như IK10, chống nước IP67, chống nắng và bụi IP66.
*3**.** Camera Duhua*
*Camera Duhua* cũng là hãng camera an ninh được ưa chuộng trên thế giới. Điểm nổi bật của dòng này là công nghệ HD-CVI có độ nét cao, tính ổn định cao, xem qua mạng tốt, góc quay rộng, quan sát ngày đêm rõ nét. Khả năng truyền tín hiệu lên đến 750m. Nghĩa là ở khoảng cách xa nó hoàn toàn có thể báo động đến hệ thống khi có kẻ lạ xâm nhập. Công nghệ này còn có thể truyền tải dữ liệu 2 chiều nhanh chóng, âm thanh và tín hiệu PTZ cùng nhau thông qua cáp đồng trục duy nhất.Ngoài 3 hãng nổi tiếng trên, trên thị trường còn lưu hành sản phẩm camera hãng Sony, Samsung, Avtech, Bosh với giá thành khá rẻ. Bạn có thể tham khảo tại các cửa hàng chuyên cung cấp camera an ninh chính hãng.
*KẾT LUẬN*
Nhu cầu lắp đặt camera an ninh ngày càng lớn nhưng không có nghĩa là bạn phụ thuộc hoàn toàn vào nó. Nhất là nhiều người còn chủ quan, có quan niệm sai lầm có camera là an toàn rồi, cũng không nên quá tiết kiệm chi phí để mua camera không chất lượng.
Vấn đề là bạn chọn đơn vị nào giao hàng và lắp đặt cho mình. Chưa cần nói đến yếu tố công nghệ mà các hacker xâm nhập, hiểm họa đến từ đơn vị lắp camera. Khi bạn giao phó hoàn toàn cho đơn vị cung cấp mà không tìm hiểu phần mềm quản lý, cách kết nối với điện thoại dễ dàng bị kẻ xấu lợi dụng. Nhờ người khác lắp camera và để họ quản lý hộ luôn cực kỳ nguy hiểm. Bạn nên thiết lập lại tài khoản, mật khẩu bí mật chỉ mình bạn biết mà thôi.
Camera lúc nào cũng có khả năng bị nghe lén, bị phát tán hình ảnh xấu. Do vậy thận trọng khi lựa chọn camera giám sát an ninh thông minh là vấn đề cần quan tâm nhất. Trước hết hãy chọn dòng camera an ninh có tính bảo mật cao từ nhà cung cấp uy tín, chuyên nghiệp, báo giá cạnh tranh, giao hàng tận nơi…
Tự bảo vệ mình ngay cả khi có camera an ninh là tốt nhất. Đừng để bị “theo dõi ngược” từ chính thiết bị của mình. Còn vấn đề gì băn khoăn hãy để lại bình luận dưới bài viết này nhé. Hoặc liên hệ với chúng tôi để được giải đáp.Trích nguồn: kbvison.vn

----------

